# I know some will love this piece.



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

This is also written by a vet. I now know that a bitch can have up to 4 litters a year. Bet no one knew that. Take note of the part where you can have a dog that has been neutered or spayed when it has been sick.....but it is best to wait to avoid taking a sick animal to the clinic. Love the closing also about how much money, the main sell, can be saved over the lifetime of the pet by neuter/spay.

http://www.sacanimal.org/dog_reproduction_FAQ.pdf

Tell me this gal isn't on a mission. LOL


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> This is also written by a vet. I now know that a bitch can have up to 4 litters a year. Bet no one knew that. Take note of the part where you can have a dog that has been neutered or spayed when it has been sick.....but it is best to wait to avoid taking a sick animal to the clinic. Love the closing also about how much money, the main sell, can be saved over the lifetime of the pet by neuter/spay.
> 
> http://www.sacanimal.org/dog_reproduction_FAQ.pdf
> 
> Tell me this gal isn't on a mission. LOL


I think Dr Barb Jones may be eligible for a partial refund of her vet school tuition?
I really found it interesting that if you neuter a male (remove his testicles) he wouldn't get testicular cancer? Duh!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I guess I've been doing wrong all these years. I gotta get hold of my vet and get rolling on some spay and neuter appointments.


----------



## Carolyn Herle (Dec 29, 2009)

So you are rolling the vet for a spay or neuter appt?:-\"







Lee H Sternberg said:


> I guess I've been doing wrong all these years. I gotta get hold of my vet and get rolling on some spay and neuter appointments.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Carolyn Herle said:


> So you are rolling the vet for a spay or neuter appt?:-\"


Lousy grammar, huh?


----------



## Carolyn Herle (Dec 29, 2009)

Actually I thought it was tongue in cheek. If the vets thought the surgery might be on themselves, they might think a little harder before removing gonads.

Carolyn



Lee H Sternberg said:


> Lousy grammar, huh?


----------

